# Open lysis of adhesions shoulder



## Bella Cullen (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello, is there a code for Lysis of Adhesions shoulder, open? I don't see one.  
Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Oct 29, 2008)

unfortunately no, the code that I use most often for my guys is 23101.  Check the arthrotomy codes to what will work for your documentation.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## ajeeshkk (Oct 30, 2008)

I would code 23020 for this


----------

